# Packing A Lone Wolf Sit N Climb



## 1smoothredneck (Jan 14, 2005)

I have always seen them packed with both tree climbing belts placed together 
and in the same direction, and carried in the up position on the back. 
On their web site, they show packing the top and bottom halves in the opposite
directions.(one belt up, one belt down). This seems bulkier and less "cool" for lack of a better term. Is this necessitated by the new seat? Can the new stands
be packed up the old way? I just like the compactness of the familiar image, and I'm deciding between a viper and lone wolf. Thin, compact package on the 
back was one plus for lw, but from their video, it seems about comparable to a viper????????
Thanks in advance.


----------



## drkangel11683 (Jun 5, 2008)

I pack mine with the teeth facing up, and with the belts on opposite ends. It is extremely compact, much more so than my previous Summit Viper SS.


----------



## dustyvarmint (Dec 22, 2005)

I pack mine the same way their website and video shows. It fits together very well that way and is quiet - important. Never really considered cool or not. 

Overall length is important to me since I'm only 5'6", but the LW S&C packs up just fine and does not hit me on the back of the legs during carry. 

I have hunted with the Summit Bushmaster and the Viper and both carried a little lower hitting me in the legs, but with a better harness system (I use the MOLLE on my S&C) that might not be the case.

good luck, dv


----------



## 1smoothredneck (Jan 14, 2005)

dustyvarmint said:


> I pack mine the same way their website and video shows. It fits together very well that way and is quiet - important. Never really considered cool or not.
> 
> Overall length is important to me since I'm only 5'6", but the LW S&C packs up just fine and does not hit me on the back of the legs during carry.
> 
> ...


Ok. Just seemed to be more bulky this way than with the "old" way.
Thanks.


----------



## 1smoothredneck (Jan 14, 2005)

drkangel11683 said:


> I pack mine with the teeth facing up, and with the belts on opposite ends. It is extremely compact, much more so than my previous Summit Viper SS.


????? I am afraid I don't follow. teeth up, wouldn't the straps both be up? Or do
you mean the teeth of one section up; or maybe the belts on opposite SIDES 
of the racked stands?
Sorry for the ignorance, I am looking at catalog pics, and memory from the website. I had a hand climber several years ago, and I know it packed up really
compact(about the only thing I liked about it) but I think the belts both went up on it too....
thanks.


----------



## dustyvarmint (Dec 22, 2005)

Here is a link to a blog I wrote about packing treestands. It has several pics of the LW S&C.

*Treestands - Packin It In and Out*

hope that helps, dv


----------



## Slippy Field (Nov 4, 2005)

on the sit and climb, I pack it with the belts facing the opposite ways. The others, you can still pack with both belts up.


----------



## 1smoothredneck (Jan 14, 2005)

Thanks, guys. Really good info,Dusty. Man, we bowhunters can carry some stuff into the woods, can't we. Cold weather gear is a necessary evil, I guess.
Sure adds weight though. I STILL like the old way of packing in a sit n climb, but
it looks like the package is still fairly compact the "new" way.


----------



## drkangel11683 (Jun 5, 2008)

1smoothredneck said:


> ????? I am afraid I don't follow. teeth up, wouldn't the straps both be up? Or do
> you mean the teeth of one section up; or maybe the belts on opposite SIDES
> of the racked stands?
> Sorry for the ignorance, I am looking at catalog pics, and memory from the website. I had a hand climber several years ago, and I know it packed up really
> ...


Sorry, the teeth of the platform that rest against the tree are facing up, and the belts are on opposite sides of each other.


----------



## 1smoothredneck (Jan 14, 2005)

drkangel11683 said:


> Sorry, the teeth of the platform that rest against the tree are facing up, and the belts are on opposite sides of each other.


Now I'm with ya. thanks.


----------

